# Ama's Test Results are Back...



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

For those who haven't been following... Ama is a Lutino who we wing spot sexed as a girl. 

She has since sung her heart out, talks A LOT, and has beak banged a couple times and done heart wings twice. 

Some have said she's probably just a talented girl and others were convinced she was a boy. 

Unable to face the facts, I sent off for a DNA test. 

The results are back...

I am dragging this out to annoy all the people who are really curious...


...........


.........................


................................


Don't skip forward to find out faster.. That's cheating.


Ama is a.......................................................................










boy

It's sad, but it's okay at the same time. Now that I have verification... I'm considering changing Ama's name because Ama is so girly. I don't know though. I'm considering changing it to Amarillo and calling him Ams for short... Maybe changing it all together.

Thoughts and comments are welcome. And you are also welcome to say- 'I told you so', Jaime.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You could call him Ammo. That name is way up there on the macho scale.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with Ammo, i love it!
Sorry to hear that Ama was a boy, i felt the same way and have said it many times. Lutinos are hard to sex, but i SWEAR TO GOD that if Ari ends up being a boy, i am going to kill someone!! Shes ALL GREY(brown really) WITH TAIL STRIPES AND SHES 3 YEARS OLD
--sorry about that
At least Ama can talk!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, I was really pulling for Ama just to be a super talented girl. Well, at least you don't have to worry about her and Grey mating... unless you wanted them to..... What about calling him Amos? Wow, I'm even having trouble thinking of Ama as a boy........ I'm so used to her being a fluffy little girl.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Aw, I was really pulling for Ama just to be a super talented girl. Well, at least you don't have to worry about her and Grey mating... unless you wanted them to..... What about calling him Amos? Wow, I'm even having trouble thinking of Ama as a boy........ I'm so used to her being a fluffy little girl.


I know! My bird sitter said "why does the bird that looks most like a girl have to be a boy?" She routing for girl too. 

Ammo and Amo are no goes! lol. I don't want her to sound like some suave foreigner or anything like Fabio. lol.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Ammo like guns? sounds pretty awesome to me, but it's up to you.
How about a completely different thing like Zander? Or Sega? I know Sega means yellow, forgot which language but it is NOT just the game company!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> Ammo like guns? sounds pretty awesome to me, but it's up to you.


oooohhh. i wasn't thinking ammo like guns. lol. i dunno. i'm just kind of kicking my feet about it now. it's still disappointing. lol.

and sega is Tuvaluan language wise. lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

tielfan said:


> You could call him Ammo. That name is way up there on the macho scale.


He is so not a macho bird though. lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He'll look more like a boy to you as you come to terms with it. It's funny how that happens, but I had the same experience with Roo. Back when we thought she was a Rupert, I was all "but he looks so much like a boy!" Now I'm like...How did I ever think that?! But seriously, it will be okay. I know it's disappointing now, but it won't always be. Just give yourself some time, and don't make a decision about his name until you feel like it's right.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like Ammo...lol it's cute. I'm sorry she turned out to be a boy. I've had that happen twice to me, lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> He'll look more like a boy to you as you come to terms with it. It's funny how that happens, but I had the same experience with Roo. Back when we thought she was a Rupert, I was all "but he looks so much like a boy!" Now I'm like...How did I ever think that?! But seriously, it will be okay. I know it's disappointing now, but it won't always be. Just give yourself some time, and don't make a decision about his name until you feel like it's right.


you're right. i'll wait it out until i'm ready to accept it.


----------



## kcm (Jun 11, 2012)

My lutino was a male when I got him. Somehow, he changed...

Honest.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy still looks like a girl to me! Wendy is a boy, if you don't mind me posting a pic, how GIRLY does he look?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think, aside from the overtly sexually dimorphic mutations, the "look" of a 'tiel is all a product of our own perceptions.


----------



## Bananna (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's a couple of names you can choose from :
Ames
Amory
Amiel
Amos is nice too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

[/QUOTE] And you are also welcome to say- 'I told you so', Jaime. [/QUOTE]

I told you so 

I am sorry. I really thought she was a girl when I brought her to you considering she is a lutino and the wing spots . I feel guilty for some reason lol!

But, I see you acknowledged him as a boy in another post .


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. How can you feel guilty? You couldn't have known! Not to mention you gave me two girls on top of that. And I love Ama! Boy or girl.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know you love him!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Man I was pulling for girl too (but the beak banging did have me doubting.) This happened to me two years ago...we brought Baby home thinking he was a girl normal grey (8 weeks old), even wing spot sexed him as such. He hit about five months old and started singing and following Cinnamon around. His original name was Peachy (cheek patch color) but we called him Baby as a nickname and it just stuck, didn't feel the need to change it. I say change it if you feel like it, my parents have yet to accept that BOTH their tiels are boys and still call them Kiki and Blondie.


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Bananna said:


> Here's a couple of names you can choose from :
> Ames
> Amory
> Amiel
> Amos is nice too.


I read that last one as "Ammo's"

Anyway, it's funny how that change in perception throws everything off. I had a baby budgie that I was so certain was male that I named "him" Sam, only for "his" cere to turn brown. Awkward. You'll get more comfortable with it after a few weeks. Instead of a pretty girl you have a, uh... Pretty dude.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

No wonder why Ama never bothered with Gray s attention.But either being a he or a she , you still have a lovely bird.To me all our four birds are gorgeous X x


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So. I think I'm going to keep it Ama and just change it to Amarillo. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that's a good plan


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was going to suggest that lol. I think Ama is a cute name, regardless of gender.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it sounds like a good plan too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Like the city? or just changing the last letter for gender? That's cute


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll probably call him Ams for short too. But Ama has been his name too long to change it now. lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Like the city? or just changing the last letter for gender? That's cute


For gender. I've never heard of the city Amarillo!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its in Texas...you ever hear the song "Amarillo by morning"? Its a country song sung by George Strait.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it's pronounced am-uh-rill-o. With an actual "L" sound. It's in Texas.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Well it's pronounced am-uh-rill-o. With an actual "L" sound. It's in Texas.


oh. well. no l sounds here. sounds too much like armadillo. lol.


----------

